
Ketamine may help treat alcoholism by weakening memory - elorant
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/ketamine-may-help-treat-alcoholism-weakening-memory
======
foldingmoney
Congratulations, you no longer have an alcohol problem!

...now let's see what we can do about that ketamine problem...

